# my 99 sentra



## drifterX (Jun 3, 2003)

heres some pics of my 99 sentra . i got it a few weeks ago ands its still 100% stock. i want to swap in maybe a SR20DET but i need the cash and time. anyone have any suggestions on how i could do this being the sentra is frontwheel drive but i know they have a SR20DET from the i belive its the pulzar or blue bird. i dont want to rice it out or anything.....any way here is the link

http://www.picturetrail.com/drifterx1


----------



## drifterX (Jun 3, 2003)

ill post more pics soon


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

great car to start working on. post pics of your build once it starts


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *great car to start working on. post pics of your build once it starts *


^^yup... give it a sleeper look after u swap that DET in it


----------



## drifterX (Jun 3, 2003)

yeah thanks. i dont want want it to bright or wild with a insane body kit and oversized wing. i want it be a sleeper^^^


----------



## drifterX (Jun 3, 2003)

new pic added click on the link. come on people i need some ideas on which body kit to get. nothing wild.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hehem there aren't ANY body kits that aren't wild, that's what they're made for. Personally you should skip the body kit and maybe drop it and get some bigger rims, otherwise it won't reeally be sleeper style.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

As for ideas, try clicking the Sentra link on my sig..

as for body kits, adding those would kill the sleeper look...why dont you put a black front lip on that bumper (ala R34 Skyline)

paint that side moulding of yours black..trust me, it'll look good.

loose those mudflaps...

replace that antenna of yours with the shorter, thick black one

as for the engine mods, you'd probably know what to do...
CAI, Engine swap, exhaust, headers, chip, etc.

*adding discreet but functional mods are what sleepers do


By the way, if you have time, can you get a pic of that front license plate holder? I wanna check it out more closely..


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

drifterx I am in SA too! I have a 99 b14 same color. You should hit me up so we could meet and sahre some ideas sometime

Ajaxn2


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

very clean stock B14, beware once you start modding it goes on and on. hehe


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

drifter x,

i had a 99 just like yours! for a clean, sleeper look,i went with the basics: tinted windows, 15 inch wheels, shortened antennas, stealth corners from NIS-KNACKS, and definitely NO body kit. i'd start saving up right away for the best suspension you can afford. this is priority #1, in my opinion---the suspension. start researching now. the options and questions/concerns for b14 suspension is nucking futs.

good luck, be patient, and remember that a project is a journey and not a destination sometimes.

btw, once of the nice things i feel about owning a nissan is that its low profile means thieves won't even look twice, especially for a sleeper!


----------

